# Sinumerik: Tool zum ARC Dateien extrahieren



## LowLevelMahn (30 April 2009)

Hallo

Hier ein kleines Kommandozeilen-Tool mit dem man Sinumerik 840D ARC - Archive "entpacken" kann

*Was geht: *



Es werden alle mir bekannten 840D Archiv Formate unterstützt dazu gehören
die textuellen Lochkartenformate (beiden Zeilenendeformate) welche mit Texteditoren bearbeitet werden können
*UND* die binärform (PC-Format) d.h. z.B. auch PLC- und IBN-Archive
Alle enthaltenen Dateien werden mit Unterverzeichnissen extrahiert
Erkennt im Gegensatz zum Siemens ARC-Tool auch fehlerhafte Archive und gibt eine Meldung aus
(das Siemens-Tool hänget in solchen Fällen meist mit 100% CPU-Auslastung oder schmiert einfach ab)
die Lockkarten-Formate kann das Tool auch "entpacken" - was 
ich bisher mit dem Siemens-Tool auch noch nicht geschafft habe 


*Was fehlt noch:*

Zusammenbauen von Archiven - kann ich - auch mit den richtigen Checksummen
hatte nur noch keinen Bock das ins Tool zu bauen

*Benutzung:*

Aufruf in der Kommandozeile (Start->Ausführen->"cmd"):

arc_extract ARCHIVDATEI ENTPACKVERZEICHNIS

also z.B.

_
arc_extract c:\temp\SPF.ARC c:\temp\arcs\

lochkarte_crlf
press any key!

SPF.DIR\0.SPF
SPF.DIR\A.SPF
SPF.DIR\B.SPF
SPF.DIR\1.SPF
SPF.DIR\2.SPF
SPF.DIR\3.SPF
SPF.DIR\4.SPF
SPF.DIR\5.SPF
_

falls die EXE nicht läuft fehlt noch das "Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)"
(hat man meistens schon drauf da fast alle Microsoft-Tools das brauchen)
zu finden bei Mirosoft unter: www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=de&FamilyID=200b2fd9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647

hoffe auf Feedback und möglicherweise Archive die nicht funktionieren - damit ich weiter ausbauen kann


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2009)

Hi

Funktioniert cool.


Unter Windows wäre es noch schöner.  


Frage:  Kann man das für Batch-Dateien verwenden  ?


Also  
--> Keinen Tastendruck mehr notwendig bei "Beenden Programm"
--> "Return"-Wert bei O.K und Fehler.


Karl


----------



## TobiasA (3 Mai 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank 

Wird bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobiert. Ich liebe diese Archive... Ein Kollege von mir hat noch mehr Kummer damit, dem spielt sein USB-Adapter glaube ich manchmal Streiche...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Bachelorant (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo

ich habe eine kleine Anwendung in Visual C# 2008 geschrieben, mit der ich dein Tool ausführen lasse. Hier mein Quellcode:

```
private static System.Diagnostics.Process arcExtract = new System.Diagnostics.Process();
arcExtract.StartInfo.WorkingDirectory = Application.StartupPath;
arcExtract.StartInfo.FileName = "arc_extract.exe";
arcExtract.StartInfo.Arguments = arcFile + " \"" + arcDir + "\""; 
arcExtract.Start();         
SendKeys.SendWait("{ENTER}");
arcExtract.WaitForExit(4000);
```

Ich gebe zu, das ist keine wirklich elegante Lösung, beispielsweise startet der Kommandozeileninterpreter jedesmal im Vordergrund, auch die simulierte tasteneingabe gefällt mir nicht. Hast du in dein Tool Schnittstellen programmiert um es fernzusteuern und Daten ein- bzw. einzulesen, um z.B. Exceptions abzufangen?

MfG


----------



## LowLevelMahn (3 Juli 2009)

*was will ich noch bauen wenn zeit (lust) da ist*

ich werde noch das archiv-erstellen bauen - da muss ich aber noch ein bischen mit den cheksummen von plc-code archiven testen
-> mein testszenario umfasst mitlerweile ca. 9000 arcs mit > 1.7gb 

und aus dem ganzen einen dll machen welche man dann prima in irgendwelche applikationen einbauen kann - mit automation, gui - whatever

btw: meine direktanbindung (so ne art libnodave für SINUMERIK NCKs) an die 840D PL/SL wird auch immer besser - ich finde wieder ein bischen zeit mich dem thema zu widmen, d.h. nck-items, lesen/schreiben, überwachen, dateitransfer usw. - auf der Solutionline kann ich schon komplett auf die Siemenssoftware verzichten, auf der Powerline versuche ich gerade direkt mit dem CP5611-treiber zu kommunizieren (dann habe ich fast alle siemens-schichten umgangen)


----------



## TobiasA (4 Juli 2009)

Ich bin erstaunt.

Wäre super, wenn ich aus den extrahierten Dateien wieder ein Archiv bauen könnte 

Ich denke, an der Solution Line könnte es sogar noch einfacher sein, auf gewisse Teile zuzugreifen... Aber bis ich da rankomme, dauert es wohl noch ein bisschen. Bei uns wird die 840Dsl wohl erst recht spät auf breiter Linie einziehen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## LowLevelMahn (5 Juli 2009)

*Ich brauch mehr Testarchive*

Ich brauch mehr Testarchive am besten welche die mein Tool nicht extrahieren kann (am besten mit der Info ob SinucomArc und/oder das HMI die noch schluckt - oder was passiert)

ich habe immer noch 3-4 verschiedene Checksummen-Formate - speziell wenn
PLC sachen in dem Archiv enthalten sind (könnte was historisches sein) würde da gerne mehr rausfinden


----------



## festus01 (20 Juli 2009)

*Perfekt!! genau das was ich suche*

Hallo LowLevelMahn und alle anderen,

ich habe mir auch das Tool heruntergeladen und finde es echt super, genau das was ich suchte.:TOOL:

Herzlichen Dank und ein riesiges Lob hierfür.
Das Hauptsächliche erledigt das Tool bisher ohne Probleme. Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen bzw. Anregungen dazu.

-es wäre schön wenn die Pfadangaben in den einzelnen Programmen nicht  gelöscht würden bzw. wenn eine Abfrage erfolgen würde ob sie gelöscht werden sollen oder nicht.
-Weiterhin wäre es schön wenn es noch eine komfortable Win Variante geben würde.

Sind hier noch weitere Entwicklungen geplant?

Gruß Festus


----------



## LowLevelMahn (21 Juli 2009)

*ja wenn ich zeit finde*

wenn ich Zeit finden mache ich noch ein paar Sachen - siehe Post 2 drüber



> -es wäre schön wenn die Pfadangaben in den einzelnen Programmen nicht gelöscht würden bzw. wenn eine Abfrage erfolgen würde ob sie gelöscht werden sollen oder nicht.



Was meinst du? die $PATH-Angabe im Lochkartenformat?



> -Weiterhin wäre es schön wenn es noch eine komfortable Win Variante geben würde.



ist auf dem Plan


----------



## festus01 (21 Juli 2009)

ja genau die meine ich z.B.:
;$PATH=/_N_SPF_DIR

Gruß Festus


----------



## TobiasA (22 Juli 2009)

Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin, kann ich mal ein paar Archive rüberschicken, fast alle 810D, einige 840D pl, ein paar 840D sl, teilweise mit SinuComNC gezogen, teilweise über serielle Schnittstelle, alle funktional, manche lassen sich aber nicht mit SinuCom ARC öffnen- warum auch immer.
Die Archive müssten nur bei dir bleiben, weil manchmal auch eigene Sachen in den NC-Archiven zu finden sind. Die, wo ich Bedenken mit Copyright habe, behalte ich erst mal, da müsste ich erst nachfragen.

Wie viele brauchst du? Ich würde dann durch alle Backups durch gehen und die "defekten" aussortieren. Bei einigen weiß ich definitiv, dass sie noch funktionieren.
Probleme habe ich mehr und öfter mit PLC-Archiven.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## LowLevelMahn (22 Juli 2009)

> Die Archive müssten nur bei dir bleiben, weil manchmal auch eigene Sachen in den NC-Archiven zu finden sind. Die, wo ich Bedenken mit Copyright habe, behalte ich erst mal, da müsste ich erst nachfragen.



kein problem - bleibt alles lokal



> Wie viele brauchst du? Ich würde dann durch alle Backups durch gehen und die "defekten" aussortieren. Bei einigen weiß ich definitiv, dass sie noch funktionieren.
> Probleme habe ich mehr und öfter mit PLC-Archiven.



am besten alle die welche nicht von meinem tool extrahiert werden können
und auch andere - so viele wie gehen - wie gesagt ich hab ~9000 hier

thx


----------



## LowLevelMahn (25 August 2009)

*da hat einer aber lange Urlaub?*

bekomm ich deine Archive noch?

bin dabei das ganze mal mit QT zu ver-GUI-en - und das Archiv erstellen zu bauen


----------



## TobiasA (25 August 2009)

Flitterwochen... und danach verpennt... Tut mir leid. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich aber mal gesammelt und alle, die ich mal gemacht habe, in ein Zip geworfen. Das sind leider 78MB...

Hat irgendeiner 'ne Idee, wie und wo man das hochladen kann?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## gravieren (25 August 2009)

Hi

www.rapidshare.com


----------



## TobiasA (25 August 2009)

Faszinierenderweise funktionieren die meisten Archive daraus wunderbar...?!?

Ich hatte neulich einen ganzen Haufen, der nicht funktioniert hat, aber einen Grund oder einen Hinweis habe ich noch nicht finden können.

Es muss am Bediener liegen, wie fast immer :-D

Gruß, Tobias

PS: Lade gerade hoch, aber mit meinem Killer-DSL 2000 mit 76k Upload kann's noch dauern...


----------



## Mariteam (9 November 2009)

*Danksagung und Motivation*

@LowLevelMahn
Vielen Dank für dieses Tool. :TOOL: 
Ich arbeite als CNC-Programmierer und habe oft mit Archiven zu tun. Meist sind es über DNC gesicherte Programmordner (WKS), aus denen ich bisher die Programme einzeln wieder rauskopieren musste, wollte ich sie mit den Originalprogrammen vergleichen. Dank deines Tools ist das jetzt vorbei! 

PS: Hat schon jemand eine Batchdatei geschrieben? Vielleicht sogar eine, auf die man per Drag and Drop einfach das Archiv raufzieht und die dann einen Ordner(benannt nach Archiv) + ggf. Unterordner mit den extrahierten Datein anlegt?


----------



## Mariteam (10 November 2009)

*Batchdatei zum Programm*

Nun habe ich selbst meine erste Batchdatei geschrieben. 

Wenn man ein Archiv (*.arc) per Drag & Drop darauf zieht, startet "extract_arc.exe" und schreibt die extrahierten Dateien in einen neuen Ordner, welcher den um das Systemdatum erweiterten Namen des Archivs bekommt.

Ist ein Ordner unter diesem Namen schon vorhanden, erfolgt eine Abfrage, ob er überschrieben werden darf.

Voraussetzung: Archiv, Batchdatei und "extract_arc.exe" sind in einem Ordner.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen.

mfg, Mariteam


----------



## Mariteam (11 November 2009)

*Probleme mit der eigenen Batchdatei*

Die Batchdatei scheint leider einen Fehler zu haben, den ich auch nach längerer Suche nicht finden konnte. Bei mir funktioniert sie, wenn sich der Ordner z.B. direkt unter C: befindet, unter C:\temp oder auch auf dem Desktop. Wenn ich den gleichen Ordner aber nach D:\ kopiere, funktioniert es nicht mehr!?
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung dafür? Warum ist es nicht egal, wo sich der Ordner befindet, lese ich doch die aktuellen Pfade aus!?

Hier der Code:

@ECHO OFF
  SET Pfad_Archiv=%~p1
  SET KPF=%~f1
  SET Name_Archiv=%~n1
  SET LW=%~d1

IF NOT EXIST "%LW%%Pfad_Archiv%%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%" GOTO LOS
    SET /P w= Ein Verzeichnis mit dem Namen "%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%" existiert bereits. Ueberschreiben? [J]a / [N]ein: 
    IF /I "%w%"=="j" GOTO LOS
    IF /I "%w%"=="n" GOTO NLOESCH
    ECHO Fehler: [%w%]
GOTO ENDE

:LOS
     REM altes Verzeichnis wird geloescht, falls existent, ==> ein Klick weniger (bzw. eine Bildschirmausgabe)
     IF EXIST "%LW%%Pfad_Archiv%%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%" RMDIR "%LW%%Pfad_Archiv%%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%" /q /s

    ECHO.
    ECHO ****************************************************************
        ECHO Nach der naechsten Bildschirmausgabe bitte Enter-Taste druecken!
    ECHO ****************************************************************
    ECHO.
    CD %Pfad_Archiv%
    MD "%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%"
    arc_extract "%KPF%" "%LW%%Pfad_Archiv%%Name_Archiv%_%DATE%"  
GOTO ENDE

:NLOESCH
ECHO Das Programm wurde nicht gestartet.
PAUSE

:ENDE

Vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand damit aus und kann helfen.
Ich habe den Ordner sogar schon einem Kollegen auf einen Netzwerkordner gelegt und selbst dort hat es funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank, falls sich jemand die Mühe machen sollte...


----------



## Mariteam (12 November 2009)

*Neue Batch-Datei*

Ich habe die Batchdatei noch mal überarbeitet und stelle das Ergebnis hier zur Verfügung. Jetzt funktioniert alles reibungslos und ich hätte darum meinen vorangegangenen Beitrag mit dem Hilfeersuchen gern gelöscht. Das war leider nicht möglich.


----------



## MJE (16 Januar 2010)

*Frage nach dem Source-Code*

Hallo,
 kann mich den anderen hier nur anschließen, Gutes kleines Tool.
 Zusammen mit der Batch von Mariteam geht das Entpacken richtig fix.

 Ist eine Veröffentlichung des Source-Code in Aussicht?
 Hätte großes Interesse und könnte meine Hilfe in der Umsetzung einer GUI anbieten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tom42 (4 August 2010)

*Geniales Tools - hat mich gerettet*

Hallo LowLevelMahn.
Ist genial das Tool !!! :-D
Konnte PLC Binaries extrahieren und mit einem früheren
Arc vergleichen. Auf dieser Basis habe ich dann im
Protokoll mit Ultarcompare von Ultraedit ein gekipptes Bit
im entscheidenen ARB File gefunden.
Schreib mir mal ne email. :-D
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 August 2010)

*da ist wohl einer im Urlaub *

@Tom42


> Schreib mir mal ne email


hab ich sofort gemacht - bist du dich vom Projektstress erholen?

@die anderen:
Freut mich das alles so gut klappt - jetzt gibt es auch einen
C# Port des Entpackers - WPF-GUI folgt - möglicherweise gibts aber
erst noch ein Zwischenrelease mit Statistikausgaben damit Ihr mir helfen könnt
noch unbekannte Felder in den Arcs zu "entschüsseln"

bis dahin

ciao LowLevelMahn


----------



## LowLevelMahn (10 September 2010)

*ich bräuchte mehr "kaputte" Archive*

Ich bräuchte einen (riesigen) Haufen kaputter Archive damit ich
rausfinden kann was so die häufigsten Archivkorruptionen sind

mit dem gwonnenen Wissen möchte ich dann meinen Repair/Rettung-Modus aufbohren  -> bisher geht nur "entpacken bis zum Fehler" würde aber gerne so viel wie möglich rettbar machen

MfG LowLevelMahn


----------



## TobiasA (11 September 2010)

Die meisten Probleme bei uns sind vor allen Dingen dadurch entstanden, dass statt binär im Textformat ausgelesen wurde- leider sind genau die Archive nimmer auffindbar. Ich könnte natürlich welche erstellen, aber dazu müsste ich warten, bis ich an die alten SW- Stände rankomme, die neuen meckern da nämlich.
Bei alten Softwareständen muss man auch ein bisschen achtgeben, T0 angewählt zu haben, allerdings habe ich leider keine Archive, wo das der Fall ist.
Ich kann mal probieren, was passiert, wenn man am PG Lochstreifen und an der Maschine binär eingestellt hat. Hilft dir das?

Gibt es einen Editor, um in Archiven bestimmte Dinge zu ändern oder geht das nur mit einem Hexeditor (bei einem Binär- File)? Ich hatte jetzt neulich den Fall, dass ich mich dumm und dusselig gesucht habe und zum Schluß Siemens mit Verdacht auf eine defekte NC- Karte geholt habe. Und was war? Irgendein Superprogrammierer hat MD18320 (Anzahl Dateien im Filesystem) auf den gleichen Wert wie MD 18280 (Anzahl Dateien pro Ordner) gesetzt und den NC- Speicher damit langsam dahinsiechen lassen. Ist ab Werk so gewesen, und ich such' mich doof... Schließlich konnte ich kein Archiv mehr einlesen, weil in allen MD18320 falsch eingestellt war. Jetzt ist es aber fummelig, im Binär- Archiv den Wert für MD18320 zu ändern, ohne die binären Daten im Archiv zu zerschießen. Kennt einer was, mit dem sowas geht?

Schick wäre eine Funktion, um sich ein Archiv aus mehreren einzelnen unterschiedlichen Archiven zu basteln, z.B. Maschinendaten von Nachbarmaschine, SSFK vom Ursprungsarchiv.
Oft fehlen nach mehreren Jahren die Datensicherungen oder sind auf der mit Kühlmitteldunst verseuchten Diskette in den ewigen Jagdgründen verschwunden, im Moment bastle ich da in solchen Fällen zu Fuß...

Aber bisher finde ich das ja schon mal Klasse, das Tool  Super, vielen Dank  :TOOL:

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## LowLevelMahn (11 September 2010)

> Bei alten Softwareständen muss man auch ein bisschen achtgeben, T0 angewählt zu haben



was ist T0? - sagt mir gerade nichts



> Ich kann mal probieren, was passiert, wenn man am PG Lochstreifen und an der Maschine binär eingestellt hat. Hilft dir das?



je mehr komische/fehlerhafte, verwirrende Dateien ich bekomme um so klarer wird das Bild 



> Gibt es einen Editor, um in Archiven bestimmte Dinge zu ändern oder geht das nur mit einem Hexeditor (bei einem Binär- File)?



ich kenne keinen - sollte mich aber echt mal an dieses Feature machen - scheint wichtig zu sein



> Jetzt ist es aber fummelig, im Binär- Archiv den Wert für MD18320 zu  ändern, ohne die binären Daten im Archiv zu zerschießen. Kennt einer  was, mit dem sowas geht?



normalerweise sind diese Einstellungen in den IBN-Archiven in Dateien mit der INI-Endung zu finden - diese enthalten soweit ich das verstehen die Konfiguration in textueller Form - wo du aber in einem binärachiv eben schlecht rannkommst, kenne leider keinen Editor - Problem ist aber glaube ich das in jeder Zeile so eine '7x945 (was auch immer) Checksumme steht von der ich nicht weiss wie diese Aufgebaut ist



> Schick wäre eine Funktion, um sich ein Archiv aus mehreren einzelnen unterschiedlichen Archiven zu basteln



die nächste Version wird das möglicherweise können

du kannst ja mal IBN-Archiv erstellen und schauen ob dir die Datenen in den INI-Dateien bekannt vorkommen, und ob du dir reinen Reim aus den Checksummen machen kannst


----------



## TobiasA (11 September 2010)

Bei manchen Softwareständen und Magazinkonfigurationen gab es das Problem, dass der Magazinplatz des bei der Erstellung der Datensicherung in der Spindel vorhandenen Werkzeugs unbrauchbar wurde, ich denke, es war SW5.x oder früher und Kettenmagazin mit Doppelgreifer. Deswegen sollte man damals eine Datensicherung immer mit keinem Werkzeug in der Spindel (also T0) machen. Ist in den neuen Ständen kein Thema mehr.

Ja, mit SinuCom Arc kann ich das aufmachen, Initial.ini. Aber ich kann nichts dran ändern, ohne das File kaputt zu machen- speichert man's im Texteditor, sind die Binärfiles von den Antrieben futsch. Zum nachschauen von eingestellten Daten ist das prima, nur ändern ist irgendwie doof.

Bei mir ist im Moment leider immer noch etwas Land unter, aber ich schaue mal, ob ich das mit dem Archiv mal hinkriege. Ich glaube fast, in neuen Ständen bricht er ab, wenn man irgendwas falsch eingestellt hat.

Eigentlich müsste die Checksumme egal sein- denn wenn ich über die serielle Datei einlese, kennt er das Ende der Datei ja noch gar nicht...? Oder schreibt der die Datei etwa nur, wenn die Checksumme stimmt? Textdateien wie NC-Dateien kann man jedenfalls ohne Prüfsumme reinschieben.

MD's, SSFK, GUD's und NC-Dateien liegen im Textformat in den IBN-Files, nur die Bootfiles von den 611'er Antrieben müssten im Binärformat drinliegen, denke ich. Ich kann mir eine Prüfsumme eigentlich nur bei den Bootfiles vorstellen, aber dafür bin ich auch ein bisschen zu wenig IT'ler...
An Bootfiles sollte man aber lieber nichts extern ändern, das gibt nur schlechtes Karma und späten Feierabend, fürchte ich...

Bis die Tage denn ;-)

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## gnuf (20 Oktober 2010)

*Kann die runtergeladene Zip-Datei nicht öffnen*

Hallo,

hab mich echt gefreut hier so ein Tool zu finden.
Nach dem Download der Zip-Datei (arc_extract.zip) kann ich diese aber nicht entpacken. Hab mir extra die neuste Winzip-Version besorgt, aber wieder vergebens. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich dieses Zip-Archiv öffnen kann.

Vielen Dank.
Mario


----------



## Nordischerjung (20 Oktober 2010)

Versuche mal ob es so geht. Lade dir diese Datei und lösch ".pdf"


----------



## LowLevelMahn (21 Oktober 2010)

*keine Ahnung was da los ist*

aber bei mir gehts mit WinRar, WinZip(alt,neu) und 7Zip

was ich mir vorstellen kann:
-dein Virenscanner erkennt die Exe in der Zip und macht irgendwas kaputt
-dein Zip-Programm ist kaputt (wie auch immer)
-das Zip-Archiv wurde nicht richtig runtergeladen (ich tippe hier drauf)


----------



## gnuf (26 Oktober 2010)

*Hab's gefunden*

Hab hier auf dem Firmenrechner das Virenprogramm Office-Scan installiert. Im Protokoll steht "PAK_Generic001" - Sicherheitsbedrohung. Die PDF-Datei lehnt er ebenfalls ab und erkennt die "exe-Anwendung" darin (die Virenprogramme werden auch immer besser...)

Da ich den Virenscanner hier nicht ausgeschaltet bekomme, werde ich's mal auf dem Home-PC probieren.... 

Erst mal Danke für den Tipp und bis bald...

Mario


----------



## LowLevelMahn (27 Oktober 2010)

*dachte ichs mir doch*

das Tool ist mit UPX (Exepacker) verkleinert - manche Virenscanner scheinen darauf eine wenig böse zu reagieren

upx.sf.net, einfach mit "upx.exe -d arc_extractor.exe", dann wird sie ein wenig größer aber läuft dann auch


----------



## zwilla (6 Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein anders Problem, ich kann zwar die ARC erstellen an der Steuerung und auch an meinen PC senden, abbbberrr
die Datei sieht aus wie eine normal TXT Datei und wird vom ARC Prog nicht als Archiv erkannt.

Bin zu blöd und weis net was ich der S-Steuerung erklären soll.

Weiß jemand wo mein Problem liegt.

vielen Dank


----------



## bike (7 Dezember 2014)

Die Frage ist:
Was willst du machen?

Es ist richtig, dass ein NC Archiv eine aus den verschieden Bereichen der NC zusammengesetzte ASCII Datei ist.
Diese kann man mit einem Editor lesen. Ändern würde ich lassen, da die Checksumme nicht mehr stimmt und dann hast du ein Problem.
Beim wieder Einlesen des Archivs, wird auf Grund der Überschriften innerhalb des Files, die Daten in die richtigen Bereiche hineingeschrieben.


bike


----------



## LowLevelMahn (7 Dezember 2014)

> und wird vom ARC Prog nicht als Archiv erkannt



SinuCOM ARC kann die Textversion des Sinumerik-Archivformates nicht verarbeiten - nur das Binärformat z.B. PLC Sicherung oder IBN können damit verarbeitet werden

mein Tool (worum es in diesen Posts hier geht) kann "normalerweise" beides


----------



## mutmo (18 November 2015)

Hallo LowLevelMahn,

super Tool, Danke.


> jetzt gibt es auch einen C# Port des Entpackers - WPF-GUI folgt


kann man die Weiterentwicklung oder den aktuellen SW-Stand irgendwo downloaden?
Wird das Projekt noch weiterentwickelt, da der letzte Post ja schon eine Weile her ist?

Gruß Marc


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 November 2015)

> kann man die Weiterentwicklung oder den aktuellen SW-Stand irgendwo downloaden?
> Wird das Projekt noch weiterentwickelt, da der letzte Post ja schon eine Weile her ist?



Ich bin gerade zu viel mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt - und der aktuelle Stand ist zu voll mit Test/Analysecode um releast zu werden, sobald es etwas gibt melde ich es hier


----------



## mutmo (25 November 2015)

Ich habe mit dem Tool mal ne *.ARC Datei extrahiert und in eine Sinumerik 840d mit PCU50.3 (WinXP) kopiert. Funktionierte auch ohne Probleme. Nur die Anzeige in der HMI ist für die von mir extrahierte Datei eine andere, als wenn ich die Datei über Dienste > Daten Ein einlese (siehe Anhang). Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit oder kennt ihr das Problem auch.

Gruß Marc


----------



## LowLevelMahn (25 November 2015)

In deinem Explorer sehe ich nur .WPD Verzeichnisse - im HMI auch Dateien (aber die WPDs sehe gleich aus) - welche Unterschiede meinst du?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (25 November 2015)

er meint 5555.WPD    anstatt    555555              WPD
sollte aber nach dem ersten laden in die NCK passen.
das sieht immer so aus wenn man die Festplatte der PCU von außen befummelt


----------



## mutmo (25 November 2015)

Das Werkstück 5555.WPD, welches ich mit dem Tool extrahiert habe zeigt im HMI unter der Spalte Typ kein Dateityp an. Beim Werkstück 29737.WPD welches über die HMI eingelesen wurde wird unter der Spalte Typ der Dateityp (WPD, MPF, etc.) angezeigt. Mit dem Bild vom Explorer wollte ich nur zeigen das die Ordnerstruktur auf Betriebssystemebene gleich sind.


----------



## mutmo (25 November 2015)

Genau Herr Gedöns das meinte ich.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 November 2015)

das HMI hat nach meinem Wissen noch einen kleinen Cache (glaube eine INI-Datei im Root vom PCU Austausch-Verzeichnis wo solche Informationen landen) - kannst du die Anhängen/oder als PN?
und es gibt da noch sehr "wirre" (Sorry Peter) Namenskonventionen wenn eine Datei schon vorhanden/geladen ist usw. (Achtung aus dem Gedächtnis z.B. aus TEST*0*.MPF wird TEST*O*.MPF uns so ein Quark

kannst du mal für mehrere Verzeichnisse und Dateien einen Vergleich zeigen - wo stimmt es, wo ist ein Fehler - und bitte nicht als Screenshot sondern als Text - Danke


----------



## Peter Gedöns (26 November 2015)

Ich sehe da gar kein Problem . Wenn das Werkstück das erste mal geladen wird ,wird die Darstellung angepasst, erst wenn dem nicht so ist sollte (LowLevel) man eingreifen .
dieser Éxplorer  zeigt ja nun mal Daten aus 2 Betriebssystemen gleichzeitig an 
wenn  doppelt Dateien Vorhanden sind  gibt es erstmal eine anzeige   das geladen Zeichen sieht dann so aus !X!  auf Festplatte und im nckfs.
das Dateinen um benannt werden glaub ich nicht , zumal intern  nur mit _N_TEST_MPF gearbeitet wird diese 8.3 Notation wird nicht genutzt.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 November 2015)

> das Dateinen um benannt werden glaub ich nicht



aus dem Gedächtnis:

1. eine TEST0.MPF auf der PCU erzeugen auf die NC laden
2. lokal nochmal (von Hand) eine TEST0.MPF erzeugen
3. von der NC die TEST0.MPF laden - dann sollte die als TESTO.MPF gespeichert werden

teilweise sieht das aus wie https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leetspeak


----------



## mutmo (26 November 2015)

Hab das Werkstück heute mal in die NC geladen. Funktionierte fehlerfrei. Sobald das Werkstück geladen ist wird die Anzeige richtig dargestellt, so, wie wenn es über das HMI geladen wird.
Ist es auch möglich das Tool zum übertragen von Programmen an Sinumerik 840d sl Steuerungen (Betriebssystem Linux) zu verwenden?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 November 2015)

> Ist es auch möglich das Tool zum übertragen von Programmen an Sinumerik 840d sl Steuerungen (Betriebssystem Linux) zu verwenden?



Nein - damit kann man nur entpacken - von Deltalogic gibt es da den NCK-Explorer als Tool oder die AGLink Bibliothek (fuer C/C++, C#...) zum selbermachen


----------



## mutmo (27 November 2015)

Hab mir die Ordnerstruktur nochmal angeschaut. Beim laden in die NC wird  eine zusätzliche Datei erstellt (__dhinf.000). Diese Datei ist m. E.  für die richtige Darstellung im HMI-Explorer verantwortlich. Beim laden  des Archivs über die HMI wird die Datei direkt erstellt, evtl. beim  extrahieren durch die HMI. Das eine Test0.mpf in eine TestO.mpf wird  kann ich nicht feststellen.

Inhalt __dhinf.000

```
INI INDEX    INDEX                     *                          65775 MPF 1_0      1_0                       *                          65775 MPF 1_3      1_3                       *                          65775 MPF 1_7      1_7                       *                          65775 MPF 2_0      2_0                       *                          65775 MPF 2_7      2_7                       *                          65775 MPF 3_0      3_0                       *                          65775
```

Wollte dann mal noch eine ARC-Datei, welche mit einer Sinumerik 840d sl  im Lochstreifenformat erstellt wurde, entpacken. Dieser Versuch schlug  aber fehl. Fehlermeldung "unbekanntes Format?". Sind diese ARC-Dateien  anders als die welche mit einer 840d erstellt werden? Oder mache ich da  was falsch?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (27 November 2015)

auf einer 840Dsl kann man ein Archive im Lochstreifenformat erstellen ?
ich kenne nur ARC oder ACX 
möglicherweise hast du da eine 840Dsl mit eimen HMI Advanced.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (27 November 2015)

Bitte die __dhinf.000 und dein 840d sl im Lochstreifenformat ARC als Dateianhang an den Post - dann schaue ich es mir an


----------



## mutmo (27 November 2015)

Die Bedienoberfläche ist Sinumerik Operate V4.05. Beim Archivieren hat man die Auswahl zwischen Lochstreifenformat oder Binärdatenformat.


----------



## MrSlimbrowser (4 Mai 2017)

Wird das Tool von dir noch weitergeführt? Habe mich gestern sehr gefreut dass das Entpacken funktionierte, allerdings passen im entpackten Archiv die Dateinamen nicht zum Inhalt.
Falls du noch weiter machst und Infos zur Fehlersuche brauchst unterstütze ich dich gern, nur das Archiv selbst darf ich nicht raus geben. Ansonsten hätte ich Interesse am Quellcode, vielleicht wäre es dir auch möglich das Projekt direkt Quelloffen im Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen (über GitHub zum Beispiel).


----------



## LowLevelMahn (4 Mai 2017)

> Wird das Tool von dir noch weitergeführt?



ja - aber sehr sporadisch




> Habe mich gestern sehr gefreut dass das Entpacken funktionierte, allerdings passen im entpackten Archiv die Dateinamen nicht zum Inhalt.



der Inhalt der Dateien ist falsch, die Namen der Dateien sind falsch
oder der Inhalt ist richtig aber die Dateinamen falsch?



> Falls du noch weiter machst und Infos zur Fehlersuche brauchst unterstütze ich dich gern, nur das Archiv selbst darf ich nicht raus geben.



tritt der Fehler reproduzierbar auf und kannst du nicht einfach Dateien nutzen mit anderem Inhalt/Namen die du freigeben darfst?



> Ansonsten hätte ich Interesse am Quellcode, vielleicht wäre es dir auch möglich das Projekt direkt Quelloffen im Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen (über GitHub zum Beispiel).



Ich hab noch vor das in ein Produkt(Gedanken) von mir zu integrieren - mal schauen - wenn dann poste ich es hier


----------



## MrSlimbrowser (5 Mai 2017)

> der Inhalt der Dateien ist falsch, die Namen der Dateien sind falsch
> oder der Inhalt ist richtig aber die Dateinamen falsch?


Der Inhalt scheint zu passen, die zugeordneten Dateinamen nicht. Die Dateinamen sind jeweils um 4 Dateien verschoben (siehe Bild).


> tritt der Fehler reproduzierbar auf und kannst du nicht einfach Dateien nutzen mit anderem Inhalt/Namen die du freigeben darfst?


Das selbe Archiv mehrfach entpackt führt zum selben Fehler, ich versuche nachher noch ein paar IBN-Archive von der selben und anderen Anlagen zu machen.
Ich bin hier Elektriker in der Instandhaltung, viel mehr als Archive erstellen, wiedereinspielen und ab und zu in einem Programm was suchen mache ich an den Steuerungen nicht. Die Anlagen müssen aber laufen, also keine Möglichkeit für Versuche und extra angelegte Dateien.
Edit: Hoffe das Bild ist halbwegs erkennbar, dass das Forum die Qualität so weit runter rechnet war mir nicht bewusst ...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (5 Mai 2017)

> Der Inhalt scheint zu passen, die zugeordneten Dateinamen nicht. Die Dateinamen sind jeweils um 4 Dateien verschoben (siehe Bild).




ja der Inhalt passt nicht ganz zum Namen - ich sehe die Datei-Reihenfolge aber leider nicht in der Konsolen-Ausgabe


ein vollständiges Log von der extract Ausgabe wäre hilfreich - einfach auf der Kommandozeile > ausgabe.txt hinten drann hängen - also "arc_extract c:\temp\SPF.ARC c:\temp\arcs\ > ausgabe.txt"
du siehst dann keine Augabe mehr (kommt in die ausgabe.txt) und musst aber trotzdem noch eine Taste drücken damit er weiter macht


----------



## MrSlimbrowser (5 Mai 2017)

Hier bitte
Anhang anzeigen log.txt


----------



## Tripl389 (5 August 2021)

Hallo, 

ich bin dabei ein Backup einer Alten Hermle C800U zu erstellen.

Nun habe ich eine Verbindung und kann nun die Programme auslesen. 

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, welches Format ich nehmen soll...?

A: Binär-Format (PC-Format)-----> ich denke, dass nicht...
B: Lochsteifen nur mit LF -----------> ???
C: Lochstreifen mit CR + LF -----------> ???

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. 

Gruß 

Fabian


----------



## LowLevelMahn (9 August 2021)

Binär-Format enthält alles - PLC-  und NCK-Inbetriebname-Konfig/Settings, Programme etc. - nicht alles lässt sich als Lochstreifen speichern - darum zusätzlich das Binärformat - was nicht mit einem Text-Editor veraendert werden kann - dafür mein Tool - aber eben "alles" gespeichert werden kann

mach Binär alles - so viel Optionen wie du klicken kannst und die CR+LF Varianten - eben alles was du so erzeugen kannst

das in ein Zip + Backup - dann bist du sicher


----------



## NelloXIII (22 November 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------

